# India restores cargo shipping with Pakistan after 35 years



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Times of India - 

_Ahead of the crucial Foreign Secretary-level talks, the Indian government on Friday decided to restore cargo shipping services with Pakistan after a gap of 35 years to substantially bolster sea trade. 

The union cabinet which met under the Chairmanship of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh approved a revised protocol between India and Pakistan that will allow lifting of cargo between the two nations by third country vessels. 

Foreign Secretary Shiv Shankar Menon and his Pakistani counterpart Riaz Mohammad Khan will meet here later this month to discuss a host of issues. 

"It will also permit lifting of third country cargo by India and Pakistani flag vessels from each others' ports which is expected to enhance tonnage under both the flags and also result in competitive shipping rates," Information and Broadcasting Minister P R Dasmunsi told reporters after the cabinet meeting. 

The Shipping Protocol with Pakistan, a confidence building measure after the 1971 Indo-Pak War, was restrictive in nature as it barred lifting of cargo from ports of both the countries destined for other contracting states by third country flag vessels. _

Rushie


----------

